# Baddest, but bang for the buck, best "back country" GPS?



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

i have the lowrance HDS-5 gen 2 with the navionics platinum card, gps works very well, image is similar to looking at google earth, it shows detail very good, they now have a touch screen in that model. The different brands are similar, but it seems that you have to get a good map card with the unit, if I was looking for gps only, then I'd look at the maps offered with each brand


----------

